# B11 & B12 Suspension Upgrades - Maybe



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm currently engaged in an email exchange with a suspension company that has or can make upgraded springs, swaybars, and poly bushing. I'm trying to get pricing and availability for B11 and B12 suspension parts.

I already know they have B11 swaybar kits and will make B11 springs. I'll keep you posted. FYI, I don't believe these are going to be cheap but they shouldn't be overly expensive either. They also deal in AGX, Koni, Bilstein shocks.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Myetball said:


> I'm currently engaged in an email exchange with a suspension company that has or can make upgraded springs, swaybars, and poly bushing. I'm trying to get pricing and availability for B11 and B12 suspension parts.
> 
> I already know they have B11 swaybar kits and will make B11 springs. I'll keep you posted. FYI, I don't believe these are going to be cheap but they shouldn't be overly expensive either. They also deal in AGX, Koni, Bilstein shocks.


 Sounds interesting indeed! Do keep us posted.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm interested, i was just getting into this the other day. Keep me posted on what you find.


----------



## ch3ap b-12er (Aug 7, 2003)

I have heard on these forums and such that b-13 suspnsion components can be adapted to fit a b12, how much fabrication is involved in adapting the entire suspension, figured i'd ask yall because you know much more than the local suspension shop guy named cleatus with his sisters name on his arm and his name on his shirt


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

^^^ lmao


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

he's in oregon, so he's not kidding 

it's true b13 struts work on b12's some other parts too, but I don't have a b12.

search, this stuff is already gone over, so you can get the info quick.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

*B11 Poly bushings*

Any news on the B11 poly bushings???? Mines are about shot. Anyone know of any replacement bushings???? Rubber is fine.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

abunai said:


> Any news on the B11 poly bushings???? Mines are about shot. Anyone know of any replacement bushings???? Rubber is fine.


Haven't heard from the company in a while. I'm willing to bet they won't be willing to make them unless it's profitable enough. Truth be told there just isn't a large enough market for these cars.

TRW makes rear bushings for B11's. Last time I checked they were btwn $17-18 each. So about $64-68 for a set. TRW makes the front bushings as well and I think MOOG makes them too.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Myetball said:


> Haven't heard from the company in a while. I'm willing to bet they won't be willing to make them unless it's profitable enough. Truth be told there just isn't a large enough market for these cars.
> 
> TRW makes rear bushings for B11's. Last time I checked they were btwn $17-18 each. So about $64-68 for a set. TRW makes the front bushings as well and I think MOOG makes them too.



On the upside, Whiteline makes swaybars for the KN13 in Australia, I'm trying to get some over to this continent form the U.S. distributor. If they fit and everything works out, there could be a ray of hope for better swaybars for the B12 crowd. They do have some bars for the N12, but I don't know if those will work on the B11. I'm, awaiting an E-mail now. I'll let you guys know how things pan out.

John


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Swaybars*

Here's a couple links to companies in the states that have swaybars.

ADDCO : Has 1" front and 7/8" rear for the B11. Has 3/4 for B12 rear, they don't offer a B12 front bar.

Quickor : I know they made a 1-1/8" front bar for the B11 (I have one thanks to blownb310) and they make a 7/8" or 3/4" B11 rear bar. They told me they never finished the B12 front bar but they have a 3/4" B12 rear bar. They don't list Sentras on their site but they will make them as they still have the design specs in their archive. Quickor quoted me $179.00 for the B12 rear bar. 

New bars would be great but using KN13 or Sport Coupe bars on a B12 sedan is still the most economical upgrade.

The B12/KN13 bars won't work on the B11. The front bars have a different end link setup and the rear bar is waaaay different. It's nice to know that both Quickor and ADDCO make both bars for the B11. Of the two, ADDCO is less expensive but Quickor does make a slightly fatter B11 front bar.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Seems the company I was talking with isn't really interested.

However, I was cruising though the back of one of my catalogs and came across a page for custom suspension bushings. These bushings are made of Delrin. The catalog describes Delrin as "a virtually faultless thermoplastic that has high strength and wear resistance, great rigidity, and is self-lubricating. In other words, it is ideal for suspension bushings."

They do not stock any premade bushings and all bushing are custom made to order. Takes 7-14 days to get bushings made. In order to make them they will need a NEW stock bushing or a detailed drawing with exact demensions.

Price? You ready for this.....

Diameter.....Length.......Price per bushing
2" or less....2" or less....$22
2" or less....2-4"...........$28
2-3"...........2" or less....$28
2-3"...........2-4"...........$38

Based on that price, a B11 could have a complete set (front and rear) of Delrin bushings for just over $200. I'm not sure if they can make non-cylindrical bushings but we could always ask if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Seems the company I was talking with isn't really interested.
> 
> However, I was cruising though the back of one of my catalogs and came across a page for custom suspension bushings. These bushings are made of Delrin. The catalog describes Delrin as "a virtually faultless thermoplastic that has high strength and wear resistance, great rigidity, and is self-lubricating. In other words, it is ideal for suspension bushings."
> 
> ...


wow, that would be a good idea. should do that for b11, b12, n12 and n13. then keep all the specs needed for it and sticky post who to contact and the info needed so that others could go that route


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm currently engaged in an email exchange with a suspension company that has or can make upgraded springs


can you say who they are? I need springs for my b11 and datsun.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> can you say who they are? I need springs for my b11 and datsun.



Quickor Suspension


----------

